
Ask HN: Sources for study of intermediate statistics? - johan_larson
Typically, an education in science or technology includes one or two courses in probability or statistics. I am interested in things that are a bit beyond that, and would typically be taught in departments of statistics, or something similar.<p>Based on available curricula, this material tends to include statistical theory, advanced probability, multivariate data analysis, stochastic processes, and such topics.<p>Are there good published text books for these topics? Online courses? Lecture notes?
======
grisaitis
I'd recommend Elements of / An Introduction to Statistical Learning. Both
books are written well and by experts in the field, and cover relevant topics
like linear and non-linear methods of today and yesteryear.

~~~
rz2k
The accompanyuing course is also being offered online on Stanford's EdX/MOOC
platform Lagunita. It is 9 weeks of material due April 4th.

[https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesSciences/Sta...](https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesSciences/StatLearning/Winter2016/info)

------
sova
I think if you can master Bayes' Formula you'd have everything you need.
Slight note: takes many years to get an intuitive understanding.
[http://www.math.cornell.edu/~mec/2008-2009/TianyiZheng/Bayes...](http://www.math.cornell.edu/~mec/2008-2009/TianyiZheng/Bayes.html)

